# Setting up RaceDriver Grid online? Anyone with Experiance



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Hey guys im hoping someone can help me here. Im trying to play a bit of Grid online and everytime i try to it says lost connection however the playstation is still connected to the internet.
I had a quick google then looked in the handbook and it states that i need to port forward some ports but i have no idea what this means.

Im hoping someone else has had the same dilema and can point me in the right direction.

thanks in advance


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Can you connect to other games or say the PS store? If so then theres no reason Grid shouldn;t work and may be an issue their end!


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

yeah i play GTA IV online no problems. I thought it may be issues their end but after looking in the GRID pamphlet it says stuff about port forwarding and adding your ps3 to a DMZ


----------

